# My cockatiel has a shower



## sarahxx92 (Mar 25, 2011)

Thought I would share this video of my cockatiel having a shower/mist
Her name is Bandit, she is molting really bad at the moment and LOVES showers... this could go on for a long time, but I have to stop before the floor is drenched with water 



You can hear the budgies chirping like crazy in the background 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TFHyfzxP2bA"]banditshower - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## LynandIndigo (Jan 21, 2012)

Sarah. That is so cute. Bandit sure loves having a shower he was lapping that up. Indi has a shower under the tap as soon as he hears the sink running he flies over to whoever is at the sink and gets drenched. Your Bandit is sure Beautiful. HOpe to see them on Skype one day. Great video i loved it.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, Bandit really loves her shower! I find it funny when you're misting her, she hides her face under the wings!


----------



## RiverSong (Aug 2, 2010)

sarahxx92 said:


> Thought I would share this video of my cockatiel having a shower/mist
> Her name is Bandit, she is molting really bad at the moment and LOVES showers... this could go on for a long time, but I have to stop before the floor is drenched with water
> 
> 
> ...


Haha! That's adorable! We usually took the tiels into the shower with us and they loved it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Abby (May 12, 2010)

Hehe cute!


----------



## urbandecayno5 (Jul 8, 2012)

Mine loves baths and being misted but geez Bandit is REALLY into it
So cute!


----------



## BirdCrazyJill (Jan 12, 2011)

*She is so adorable!! I wish my budgies enjoyed being misted  They are terrified of the spray bottle*


----------



## RiverSong (Aug 2, 2010)

I think it's a tiel thing because all the tiels I've had/known have loved baths.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Azurei (Jul 29, 2012)

RiverSong said:


> I think it's a tiel thing because all the tiels I've had/known have loved baths.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk 2


Should see my guys with water  hehe

Ohhh how beautiful  Bandit is really loving that! Can I borrow Bandit? Maybe he can show my tiels how it's done  they are so clueless bless them!


----------

